# I am continually amazed



## chauncey (Oct 5, 2015)

The plethora of threads that start with "show your images using this or that" really amazes me.

Given the differences in browsers/monitors/post processing/whatnot...any photographer with a 
whit of knowledge under his/her belt knows that evaluation of image quality based on an internet 
displayed image is a complete exercise in futility...why do it.

Okay...rant done now.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 5, 2015)

I don't view those threads as related to image quality, but rather more as what's possible and inspirational with that particular lens/body/etc.


----------



## deletemyaccount (Oct 5, 2015)

I agree with Nero here, it about the eye of the photographer and the tools he uses to convey the emotion.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 5, 2015)

Perfection is something to be strived for, yet never obtained.

So the images are not perfect.... that does not make them any less inspirational. They open up a viewpoint into the world as seen by your fellow photographers, and I am glad for the opportunity to observe.


----------



## lion rock (Oct 5, 2015)

Few of us calibrate our chain of gear, from cameras to monitors to printers, because of one reason or another. I am one of these. It is not going to stop me from enjoying viewing, admiring and learning from the beautiful photos here. I feel privileged to see all the photos here.
And I do post what I would consider good to me in order to get some comments/feedbacks/critiques from the contributors here.
Please don't stop posting photos here.
And Chauncey, I saw a lot of your photos here, and they are beautiful!
-r


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 5, 2015)

As opposed to what, prints? No variation there?

And post pressing is done by the photographer (ussually) it's part of the process.


----------



## Larsskv (Oct 5, 2015)

lion rock said:


> Few of us calibrate our chain of gear, from cameras to monitors to printers, because of one reason or another. I am one of these. It is not going to stop me from enjoying viewing, admiring and learning from the beautiful photos here. I feel privileged to see all the photos here.
> And I do post what I would consider good to me in order to get some comments/feedbacks/critiques from the contributors here.
> Please don't stop posting photos here.
> And Chauncey, I saw a lot of your photos here, and they are beautiful!
> -r



+1


----------



## Pookie (Oct 5, 2015)

chauncey said:


> The plethora of threads that start with "show your images using this or that" really amazes me.
> 
> Okay...rant done now.



If that's the only thing that "amazes" you about this forum you're missing the threads on ridiculous nitpicking of DR for all your "snapshots", needing the sharpest lens know to man for cat photos, and comment's like " I need a decent 85mm f/1.2..." because you know the current one is pure garbage.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 5, 2015)

What makes me "amazed" is to see people in CanonRumors whining about:

The amount of visible noise in ISO6400 ...
How bad is the dynamic range of only 12 stops ...
As canon is outdated in sensor technology ...


----------



## 3kramd5 (Oct 5, 2015)

chauncey said:


> Given the differences in browsers/monitors/post processing/whatnot...any photographer with a
> whit of knowledge under his/her belt knows that evaluation of image quality based on an internet
> displayed image is a complete exercise in futility...why do it.



May I suggest we start a "post the binary form of your image data here" thread?


----------



## AlanF (Oct 5, 2015)

camerabug said:


> I agree with Nero here, it about the eye of the photographer and the tools he uses to convey the emotion.



Nero?! Now, I wouldn't be surprised for dilbert to call Neuro Nero! But, he doesn't fiddle while Rome burns.


----------



## chauncey (Oct 6, 2015)

> And Chauncey, I saw a lot of your photos here, and they are beautiful!...+1


That's just goes to show that we are our own worst critic...regardless, you humble me .


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 6, 2015)

AlanF said:


> camerabug said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with Nero here, it about the eye of the photographer and the tools he uses to convey the emotion.
> ...



I might bodhran while Venice floods, but that's a hoarse of a different colour...


----------

